# Acces Lieferschein Drucken



## hsmaier (28. November 2007)

Liebe Access Spezialisten!

Habe folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Vorhanden ist Tabelle mit Auftrags-Details „tblAufDetails1“ darin Ja/Nein Feld zum vormerken ob Lieferschein gedruckt („LSgedr“)
Über Abfrage Daten für Lieferschein erstellt, auch mit Ja/Nein Feld („qryLS)
Bericht erstellt – Datenherkunft „qry LS“, 

Problem: 
Bei Ausdrucken des Berichtes sollen die „Ja/Nein“ Felder in tblAufDetails1 auf „Ja“ gestellt werden. 
Wie löst man das? 

Kann mir jemand helfen, bin noch Anfänger.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

